# 2 hours 2 sheets of plywood



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I know that there is another thread about the new HGTV show All American Handyman, but this is a post based off of that show.

The first episode of this season asks the contestants to build something with 2 sheets of plywood in 2 hours (no finishing). I have been sitting here watching the episode trying to figure out what I would make.

Just wondering what other LJs would make given this challenge. You can make anything you want. They didn't seem to make any restrictions on materials such as fasteners or adhesives or tools.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

one 4' x 8' table 
- 1 piece as top
- 1 piece to make legs

don't know really but I like the question. I've rarely had two decicated hours to make anything, I usually have to do it lots of smaller increments.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I probably would have went with a bookcase. Simple straight forward, and no doubt I could knock it out in two hours. There were some train wrecks, but the plant stand and bassenet (sp?) were cool. Looked like some hack tools, and blades. The ply edges looked like a beaver had been chewing on them in some of the shots. Interesting challenge, would have liked to see some woodworkers try it, with more substantial tools. Bet some cool projects could have been made.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Usually takes me nearly two hours to go purchase the two sheets of plywood and bring them home.

20 minutes there, 20 mins to select two pieces, 40 min to look around to see if there is anything else "I need", 20 mins to check out, and 20 mins to get home.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I built this country bench http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30043 in about an hour with one 3/4" sheet of plywood. My table saw cabinet used 2 sheets although it took me more than 2 hours to build that. You could use up 2 sheets making a storage cabinet with shelves in a couple hours.

I must admit though a lot of my sheet good prototypes generally end up being the project in most cases. LOL


----------



## endlessDESIGN (Jan 15, 2010)

I made 2 Mike and Scott chairs out of 1 sheet and cut out the pieces to do a table but ran out of time to assemble.
Tune in this Sunday night to see what I can build , the challenges get harder and the pressure gets tougher.

Vote for Shaun Killman for HGTV's Fan Favorite. http://www.hgtv.com/all-american-handyman-fan-vote/package/index.html

Thanks for the support,

Shaun Killman

http://www.ShaunKillman.com


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I would make a plywood boat. Make some paddles as well. It would be really easy to make in just 2 hours and it could float too.


----------



## JRPortman (Sep 11, 2011)

Decorative brackets. Depending on how quick you work on the scroll saw, you could bang out enough to hang a couple of shelves on. This assumes that you have a design ready to go, of course, cause that's the time consuming part.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm with Mike and the boat suggestion, although some of the ideas for slip-fit plywood furniture that I've seen are also quite intriguing.


----------

